# 2010 Gheenoe NMZ



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice, especially the sea decking.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

NICE! I'm ready for mine!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very Nice!  There are a lot of very cool NMZs
around lately!


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Clean and uncluttered. Nicely done.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks really good , which Bobs JP is that and if you dont mind how much, I am in the market for one. :-/


----------



## worldcat (Nov 20, 2009)

Pretty work ,what are MV decks?

Thanks


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Looks really good , which Bobs JP is that and if you dont mind how much, I am in the market for one. :-/


 poleposition- Its the mini manual jackplate. I really dont know the exact price cause I got it with the boat from Custom Gheenoe. I think its $125-$150.

DINNERTIME2001- MV decks are front/rear decks with storage underneath. Its also available with closed decks and storage boxes.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

The fit and finish on these boats is pretty amazing 

Awsome combo ... 

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

pretty nice.  May I ask about the tiller extension? Where'd you find it? Is that the Tiller Killer you mentioned?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> pretty nice.  May I ask about the tiller extension? Where'd you find it? Is that the Tiller Killer you mentioned?


That sure is the "killer-Tiller" from Strongarm Products. I also have one and its awesome!


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Very clean set-up. I like everything about it...Post Pics when you get the platform rigged up.

Also, Do you have experience poling a Classic??? If so, How much better does this pole than the Classic..


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cobb- Like Tico said yes its a tiller killer. Best tiller extention ive used. It has the motor shut off switch in the grip so you dont have to lean back and turn off the motor. Check out the site. 
strongarm-products.com

tgaud11- yes i used to own a classic. then i upgraded to a LT25. and now the NMZ. Ive poled all of them and thats pretty much what i do. I dont use a trolling motor cause the fish I go after dont like them. The NMZ poles the best out of all the gheenoes ive had in my opinion. its like a cheaper version of a gladesmen. It tracks better, more quiet and allot easier. The classic and the LT25 tends to slide the back end allot making it a bit frustrating (tracking). the nmz you can pole it with one hand and it'll go where you want it. Although the classic and the LT's are more stable. You just gotta choose what you want. I dont mine being a lil tippy as long as i can accomplish what ever mission im doing on the flats that day.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

wow dude, nice. ever heard this one? how much you want for it? lmao!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I missed this post when it went up. Your boat looks perfect for the sheltered waters I fish in. Thanks for showing it. If only I had space in my garage.


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

how long was the strong arm tiller handle on your gheenoe nmz ?


----------

